

Show HN: PkgHub.io - Simple Ubuntu Package Hosting - lloydpick
https://pkghub.io

======
mapleoin
Meanwhile, the best package building and hosting site that no one has ever
heard of: [http://openbuildservice.org/](http://openbuildservice.org/)
[https://build.opensuse.org/](https://build.opensuse.org/)

supports all major distros: openSUSE, Fedora, Debian-based, even Arch.

~~~
rmoriz
As no one ever heard of this, it is probably not going to last for long,
especially if its existence is 100% based on funding by SUSE / The Attachmate
Group.

Don't get me wrong but such tools should be vendor-independent unless it
targets only the vendor-specific distribution and have a clear business model
so it can operate profitable.

------
lloydpick
This system was built by @supersheep and @lloydpick (me) in 48 hours as part
of the [http://railsrumble.com](http://railsrumble.com) competition, so if you
encounter a bug please just let us know.

~~~
shared4you
Typo on your home page: publically -> publicly

~~~
simonuid
another typo: "that provides you with an easy to way host and manage" -> "that
provides you with an easy way to host and manage"

~~~
hleszek
had to read it 3 times to notice the difference...

~~~
mh-
I'm at 8 times

~~~
sobering
I was on the verge of running them through `diff`

------
trumbitta2
You should add a pricing page ASAP :D because this "seems" way simpler than
good old launchpad

~~~
lloydpick
Still trying to figure that bit out at the moment, I suspect we'll go down the
Github model, public projects are free, private projects you pay for. Quite
open to recommendations/opinions on what people would be willing to pay and
how you want that priced

------
davexunit
"Ubuntu" packages? The .deb format is a format used by _all_ Debian-based
GNU/Linux distributions.

~~~
supersheep
The reason we say "Ubuntu" is that it's all we've had time to test against.
I'm pretty sure the way we're presenting the repository metadata will work
against Debian et. al., but I haven't tried it.

The goal is to support as many distributions as we can.

------
dergachev
This link throws a 502: [https://pkghub.io/users/andytinycat/projects/puppet-
omnibus/...](https://pkghub.io/users/andytinycat/projects/puppet-
omnibus/packages/puppet-omnibus-precise-3-2-4-f3d3)

~~~
lloydpick
I think this is happening because of the.. haphazard way we're showing the
file list inside the deb. In future this will be cached. If you refresh again
it usually works fine. Cheers for the report.

------
film42
One killer feature would be to have a direct download link to each package.
Installing outside the package manager isn't something you should do, but I've
had to a few times (making netcat happy, etc).

~~~
lloydpick
If you are logged in and view a package (eg.
[https://pkghub.io/users/limi/projects/snzip/packages/f3d-snz...](https://pkghub.io/users/limi/projects/snzip/packages/f3d-snzip-
precise-0-9-0-f3d0)), there's a download link on the right under 'Meta'. It's
just hidden if you are logged out, but the download link itself doesn't
require you to be logged in, so you can copy paste that to a terminal (it does
seem to lose the filename though, I've logged a bug for this).

------
tlongren
This could be waaay better than Launchpad. And much nicer looking, too.

~~~
Daviey
How?

The site has promised nothing new that I can see.. Launchpad already offers
what is currently being promised.

In addition, the launchpad build infra is well designed and provides an
assured build that is using the same architecutrure as builds for Ubuntu's
primary archive (including gpg and network isolated build hosts)

Launchpad also has a receipe based build process, that (I haven't tried) could
surely tie into Github?

On the face of it, this seems like a fun project for the developers, but
nothing new.

~~~
tlongren
I was mostly referring to the much nicer user interface.

~~~
mh-
I think we can assume that the developers/fans of launchpad don't care about
UI/UX. :)

~~~
munchor
Heavy Launchpad for years here. Launchpad is the only way we can do we what we
currently need to do (no, GitHub and others aren't enough, we need the Ubuntu
and packages magic part).

That said, I hate it. I can't stand the UI, it's not that it's "ugly" (which
it is), but that it's really not functional. Things are just hard to find and
others don't work the way I expect them to.

Plus, it has a lot of 'missing features' I now expect because of things like
GitHub like tagging issues, naming Bugs as "Issues" because I like that
everything (anything really) is reported like a todo list (not just 'bugs' in
the regular meaning of the word) and other things.

~~~
techdragon
The fact is, Ubuntu are the only people seriously using Launchpad. ergo:
Launchpad is Ubuntu's thing. Which is bad for everyone that isn't Ubuntu
because it doesnt do anything for them and bad for Ubuntu because theres no
fresh blood.

Not an Ubuntu hater here, just someone that hates stale software.

------
beaker52
Can't I just use a simple S3 bucket to host a repository?

~~~
skyebook
Yes, it requires some configuration though.

On the S3 side there is a Ruby gem that will send .deb's up to a bucket and
put the right files in the right places.[1]

On the client side, apt-s3[2] provides the functionality for aptitude to
download packages from S3 (Remember that S3 doesn't use normal HTTP basic so
if you don't want your package public it needs to speak Amazon's language). A
few people improved on this, and I have a straightforward fork and PPA built
for this.[3]

I've been using all this in production for a few months and it has worked
wonderfully. Jenkins builds the package and sends it up via deb-s3 and app
servers have chef scripts that stop/start the daemon and update the package.

[1][https://github.com/krobertson/deb-s3](https://github.com/krobertson/deb-s3)

[2][https://github.com/kyleshank/apt-s3](https://github.com/kyleshank/apt-s3)

[3][https://launchpad.net/~skye-book/+archive/apt-
transport-s3](https://launchpad.net/~skye-book/+archive/apt-transport-s3)

------
tomekmarchi
Love the simplicity of the design

